
How Google can still become the greatest company ever? - Niraj_
http://microreviews.org/how-google-can-still-become-the-greatest-company-ever/
======
MattLaroche
Dupe a dupe: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2913709>
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2914021>

Although the others linked through Reddit and Digg redirects.

------
freakwit
So, what is the current "greatest company ever"? What defines it?

